# Bobcat wheels



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/hvo/d/bobcat-s650-winter-tires/6468519936.html

Tires are bald, but we did plow with them to finish out the year last year.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

ooooomkes selling bald tires.. lmao


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> ooooomkes selling bald tires.. lmao


The wheels have plenty of tread.


----------

